# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Del Taco Closed??

## SoonerVIC

Drove by there on Saturday and saw they had closed and all the windows were being boarded up.  That's a shame as we had just recently made it our go to for Mexican fast food. Their food was all made fresh to order unlike other chains.

Ironically they have a new Norman location opening soon.....  :Mad:

----------


## Roger S

Don't think they are closed. Just remodeling... Drive thru has been open through all of it and their FB page is still active.... They posted a pic of their Carnitas Loaded Fries on the 24th.

----------


## SoonerVIC

The drive thru window was boarded up and the menus were taken down.  The big sign out on 19th was still up though.  Maybe there's still hope...?

----------


## Roger S

Well the rumor I heard on the remodel was that water was getting in the walls and they had found black mold.... If that's true they probably should have closed during the remodel.... So maybe it is true and they've shut down until they get the mold problem resolved.

----------


## Easy180

Remodel makes more sense as they have a good spot on busy 19th. That is my go to 4th meal spot after leaving Okie Tonk so it better just be a damn remodel

----------


## SoonerDave

> Well the rumor I heard on the remodel was that water was getting in the walls and they had found black mold.... If that's true they probably should have closed during the remodel.... So maybe it is true and they've shut down until they get the mold problem resolved.


Ugh - not a very good statement on behalf of whomever built the place - it's not even, what, two years old??

----------


## Roger S

> Ugh - not a very good statement on behalf of whomever built the place - it's not even, what, two years old??


Yeah... Probably about that long ago.

And like I said. That's just a rumor I heard but still that building hasn't been there long enough to be going through a major, months long, remodel like it has.

----------


## jompster

You could tell that water was leaking into the walls just by sitting at any booth along the wall, especially the east wall.  So that's probably accurate.  But there was a sign on the door when the drive-through was still open that said they were undergoing a remodel.

----------


## jn1780

That seems like grounds for a potential lawsuit if a customer or employee has gotten sick and blames mold. Especially, if they knew about it for awhile.

----------


## seaofchange

> You could tell that water was leaking into the walls just by sitting at any booth along the wall, especially the east wall.  So that's probably accurate.  But there was a sign on the door when the drive-through was still open that said they were undergoing a remodel.


I went last week to get dinner and they had JUST closed the Drive Thru off and put new paper signs up all over the building that said "Closed During Repairs". The larger banners went up the next day.

My guess is that they were up for a minor remodel. Starbucks has 5 year remodels, where interior finishes, tables/chairs, etc are changed, and I have seen this same type thing at Del Taco before. When they went to do the interior work, they might have found the areas of mold, thus causing the entire shutdown and are now having a major remodel. 

I know there was also an issue with the contractor as well.

This is all speculation of course, but makes sense to me.

----------


## seaofchange

> Ugh - not a very good statement on behalf of whomever built the place - it's not even, what, two years old??


Almost 4 years. Opened in December 2013.

----------


## s00nr1

New rumors state this building will now have to be completely torn down and rebuilt. Interesting...

----------


## SoonerDave

> New rumors state this building will now have to be completely torn down and rebuilt. Interesting...


Seriously??? Omigosh. Somebody's gonna get sued.

----------


## u50254082

I feel bad for them. I was actually quite fond of Del Taco since they actually knew how to run the food ops. All the other texmex places in Moore (Taco Bell, Taco Bueno) are just backed up constantly so I quit going to them.

----------


## sprdthewrd

> I feel bad for them. I was actually quite fond of Del Taco since they actually knew how to run the food ops. All the other texmex places in Moore (Taco Bell, Taco Bueno) are just backed up constantly so I quit going to them.


It is mold I heard from a reliable source. They are trying to get it fixed. Norman is open Yukon opening soon

----------


## sprdthewrd

Dot Wo Garden Chinese restaurant  Central OKC will be demolished to make way for an expansive and all-encompassing AAA facility, plus a new Del Taco location. 8-25-2017

----------


## damonsmuz

I don't think there's any work going on at Del Taco. The parking lot hasn't had any construction equipment in it for a long time. I could see this getting demolished

----------


## u50254082

I wonder if they are going through lawsuits right now against the construction company, assuming the problem was indeed mold due to a leaky pipe?

What a shame -- the building was only a few years old and it was a PRIME spot for business -- all this downtime is hurting a lot of people.

----------


## Roger S

> I wonder if they are going through lawsuits right now against the construction company, assuming the problem was indeed mold due to a leaky pipe?


That is the word through the grapevine.

----------


## jn1780

> I wonder if they are going through lawsuits right now against the construction company, assuming the problem was indeed mold due to a *leaky pipe*?
> 
> What a shame -- the building was only a few years old and it was a PRIME spot for business -- all this downtime is hurting a lot of people.


It would be an easy fix if that were the case. This was due to not sealing the windows, walls, roof, etc properly during construction.  Its doubtful they will try to repair at this point and I'm sure this will be total rebuild once lawsuits get settled.

----------


## seajohn

If they do a total rebuild, I hope they add "airlocks" to the entrances.  Sitting i the dining room anywhere close to the doors was miserable during cold weather.  What works in Southern California doesn't necessarily work in Oklahoma.

----------


## Dafonso7

We went there at Moore yesterday and we saw Del Taco Closed!!!! They never do it for how long been sit there for nothing???
But still on active from Locations
Number 2 at 5845 W. RENO AVE.
OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73127
Number 3 at 1000 E. 2ND STREET
EDMOND, OK 73034
Number 4 at 110 12TH AVE. NE
NORMAN, OK 73071
Number 5 at1551 GARTH BROOKS BLVD.
YUKON, OK 73099

----------


## stile99

> We went there at Moore yesterday and we saw Del Taco Closed!!!! They never do it for how long been sit there for nothing???
> But still on active from Locations
> Number 2 at 5845 W. RENO AVE.
> OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73127
> Number 3 at 1000 E. 2ND STREET
> EDMOND, OK 73034
> Number 4 at 110 12TH AVE. NE
> NORMAN, OK 73071
> Number 5 at1551 GARTH BROOKS BLVD.
> YUKON, OK 73099


Thread started September 2017, this post posted to said thread April 2018.

I always wonder when this happens, was another thread mistakenly started and a mod merged it with the existing?

----------


## jn1780

> We went there at Moore yesterday and we saw Del Taco Closed!!!! They never do it for how long been sit there for nothing???
> But still on active from Locations
> Number 2 at 5845 W. RENO AVE.
> OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73127
> Number 3 at 1000 E. 2ND STREET
> EDMOND, OK 73034
> Number 4 at 110 12TH AVE. NE
> NORMAN, OK 73071
> Number 5 at1551 GARTH BROOKS BLVD.
> YUKON, OK 73099


We suspect there is some kind of legal battle l with construction/insurance due to poor construction and mold.

----------


## seaofchange

A fence was finally put up around the building yesterday. Finally the remodel/rebuild is happening!

----------


## MikeLucky

I'm not down that way very often, but even if Del Taco is rebuilt I'll still choose Taco Casa over it every time. Just saying

----------


## Robert_M

Del Taco coming down. 

20180518_190943.jpg
20180518_191855.jpg
20180518_191907.jpg

----------


## damonsmuz

So, are they rebuilding a new structure or gone for good?

----------


## Robert_M

There were several storage containers on site and things like the drive thru menu board and signs were covered. I have no first hand knowledge but it appears they will rebuild.

----------


## SoonerDave

Man I wouldn't want to be the insurance company paying off that claim. What a mess.

----------


## Dafonso7

What a mess!!!! If they will to rebuild or what will do for next??

----------


## Robert_M

Couldn't get the site to let me edit the other posts I guess after a certain amount of time. Here are the other two pictures not upside down since I have no idea how they got upside down.

20180518_191855.jpg
20180518_191907.jpg

----------


## soonermike

Looks like the new building is underway

----------


## Soonerman

Have they reopened yet??

----------


## SoonerDave

> Have they reopened yet??


Not yet, but they're getting close.

----------


## seaofchange

> Have they reopened yet??


Next Wednesday, I believe.

----------


## Robert_M

Sign out front on Sunday Sept. 16th said 5 days.

----------


## BLJR

They were open Sunday.  Maybe 4 cars in the parking lot and everything around them was booming at 1:00 PM.  

Don't want to see anyone fail, but the Taco Casa opening just down the road (and they are killing it). while they were in limbo, combined with the mold astigmatism everyone still has in the back of their head, this is going to have a difficult time getting on track.

----------


## jompster

> ...combined with the mold astigmatism everyone still has in the back of their head...


Stigma*

Those four cars were interior set-up crew.  I think they have a loyal enough following to pick back up fast.  I tried Taco Casa in the interim and it was so-so.  I'll be glad when it re-opens.

----------


## Easy180

They will do just fine once they reopen. Looking forward to getting my favorite fourth meal spot back.

----------


## seaofchange

> They were open Sunday.  Maybe 4 cars in the parking lot and everything around them was booming at 1:00 PM.  
> 
> Don't want to see anyone fail, but the Taco Casa opening just down the road (and they are killing it). while they were in limbo, combined with the mold astigmatism everyone still has in the back of their head, this is going to have a difficult time getting on track.


They did not open until Wednesday. There have been cars in and out of there for the past 2-3 weeks because of employee training.

They are open now and I was in a line of 7 cars Wednesday night. I think they will do just fine.

----------


## Dafonso7

They are open now?

----------


## Pete

> They are open now?


Yes:

----------


## SEMIweather

> Yes:


Interesting...wasn't this location open 24/7 before they had to close and remodel? Or am I imagining that?

----------


## Pete

^

Not sure but do know those are slightly longer hours than the location at 61st & N. May.

----------

